# Manitou Circus Expert vs Rockshox Pike



## Seaan (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I'm building up a Ticket S and not sure which fork I should go. I have rode the Circus for a while and really enjoy it so is the Pike even worth the extra 400ish dollars?

Thanks for the help!
Sean


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have never ridden the Pike DJ, but I do like my Circus as well.


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Universal has, or had anyway, pikes for 600ish.


----------



## Seaan (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I was able to pick up a Pike for for 640 a couple of weeks ago.


----------

